# Collinite 845 Insualtor Wax



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi, after gainng invaluable advice from members on the forum i went ahead and purchased a bottle of Collinite 845 to protect my alloys. 

It arrived today but it is more or less solid in the bottle. Being a bottle i thought it would be pourable. Has anyone else experienced this? I dont want to stand it in warm/hot water in case it casues it to separate and become useless. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

hot water is fine. it wont separate, use a clean applicator, dont bother trying to wash it off after, it'll never come off the applicator.


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Blinky :wink: , are you saying i should stand it in warm/hot water before each use? I cant understand why they have packaged it in a bottle if it has a viscosity like it has.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

unless they've changed the packaging, if you read the leaflet it should say if solid stand in it a bowl of 55'c water check every 2 minutes until soft. stp being lazy and read the lable. It's always been like hard garlic butter for me. tho i havent used anything from Collinite for a long long time for good reasons. Its suppose to be hard beyond believe. Wash your wheels until beyond perfectly clean with hottish water check it inch by inch use a xenon lamp if you have one,if not use a bright torch, do it in a dark garage it'll help your head focus. The higher temp of the wheels will really really help when applying. When applying, get it perfect as quickly as possible, it's next to impossible to fix if you accidently leave a lump of wax and come back to it. harder wax = longer life.

why dont i use this anymore? it evidentally has bad reactions to some wheel paint alloy repairers use, bad reaction? paint completely stripped off the wheel. what do i use now? I use spare Swissvax Shield I have sitting there.

BTW its alot better if you take the wheels off and jet wash the lot and do it while they're off the car. its some parts of the wheel is amazing difficult to get to to apply the wax perfectly.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I love this wax, but have similar problems with it, I find a good shake, well a really good shake helps to sort it out..

I love the face I can apply by machine, although I do love the the German application applicators..


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

u will never got the spokes even if you do it by machine.


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

BLinky said:


> unless they've changed the packaging, if you read the leaflet it should say if solid stand in it a bowl of 55'c water check every 2 minutes until soft. stp being lazy and read the lable. It's always been like hard garlic butter for me. tho i havent used anything from Collinite for a long long time for good reasons. Its suppose to be hard beyond believe. Wash your wheels until beyond perfectly clean with hottish water check it inch by inch use a xenon lamp if you have one,if not use a bright torch, do it in a dark garage it'll help your head focus. The higher temp of the wheels will really really help when applying. When applying, get it perfect as quickly as possible, it's next to impossible to fix if you accidently leave a lump of wax and come back to it. harder wax = longer life.
> 
> why dont i use this anymore? it evidentally has bad reactions to some wheel paint alloy repairers use, bad reaction? paint completely stripped off the wheel. what do i use now? I use spare Swissvax Shield I have sitting there.
> 
> BTW its alot better if you take the wheels off and jet wash the lot and do it while they're off the car. its some parts of the wheel is amazing difficult to get to to apply the wax perfectly.


Blinky, thaks for your advice. It did'nt come in a box with a leaflet, being lazy  ................not my style, if it was i would use the local car wash which has some very soft Brillo pads attached!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

how dare you! :twisted: :lol: auto car wash and £5 gold hand wash is sin.


----------

